# Sevcon mos90c



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

painter007 said:


> picked up a couple of these sevcon controllers at the local wrecker and would like to know if they can be bench tested and how? with out hooking them back up to the machine they came from.one is part #631/40186 and 631/40263 both are mos90c.thanks


Hi paint,

The mos90c number means nothing to me. The #631 sounds like the MilliPak I have used. Best to post up pictures. It will get you better responses.

Regards,

major


----------



## painter007 (Aug 1, 2009)

HI Major. here is a link for these sevcon controllers http://cheapassev.tripod.com/mos90.pdf .can you tell me if they will work on series wound motors.thanks


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

painter007 said:


> HI Major. here is a link for these sevcon controllers http://cheapassev.tripod.com/mos90.pdf .can you tell me if they will work on series wound motors.thanks


Hi Paint,

That manual has last revision of 1991. It may be a 20 year old controller. Yes, from the wiring diagrams, it looks as though it is intended for series motors.

You might be able to get it to work. You need all the parts to bench test it. A battery (3 or 4 car batteries in series will do), the motor, contactors, throttle pot, fuses, switches, ect. You have the manual. Definitely test it before installing it into a car. And if you need the calibrator.....good luck  It might work with the forklift settings. I don't know how pleased you'll be.

Hey, you got the thing. Go ahead and play with it. But I think you'll want (possibly need) and newer and higher voltage controller for an EV car 

Regards,

major


----------



## painter007 (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, I have a motorcycle I did a couple of years ago but system it had was old from a stand up lift , like it had three contactors foward and one reverse.had a stainless steel plate with small holes in it(resister i think) to take the amps.it was a 12volt motor that I fed 24v to.did not work well.contactors welded together,plate got to hot,so I was going to try one of these on it at 24volts.but I think I will wait until I get my car done first.


----------



## painter007 (Aug 1, 2009)

can some one tell me what the loopie line in the picture is ? I have it circled.thanks


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

painter007 said:


> can some one tell me what the loopie line in the picture is ? I have it circled.thanks


It appears to be the coil of the contactor used for forward in the reversing contactor set.


----------



## painter007 (Aug 1, 2009)

thanks ,I took some pics.can you tell me where the two small wires on the contactor goes.and if I don't use a revesring contactor do I leave the S connection blank on the controller.


----------



## painter007 (Aug 1, 2009)

I need help.I wired up this sevcon controller according to the manual and when I turn on the key the green led flashes none stop.the trouble codes go from 2 flashes to 12.anyone know anything about these old controllers.thanks


----------



## painter007 (Aug 1, 2009)

painter007 said:


> I need help.I wired up this sevcon controller according to the manual and when I turn on the key the green led flashes none stop.the trouble codes go from 2 flashes to 12.anyone know anything about these old controllers.thanks


no one here ever work on these??


----------



## painter007 (Aug 1, 2009)

painter007 said:


> no one here ever work on these??


 still need Help.please.


----------



## painter007 (Aug 1, 2009)

major said:


> Hi Paint,
> 
> That manual has last revision of 1991. It may be a 20 year old controller. Yes, from the wiring diagrams, it looks as though it is intended for series motors.
> 
> ...


 HI Major.I have tried to get this to work with no luck. in the manual the wiring diagram is for a three terminal motor and mine has four terminals.one of the three controllers i have powers up with a steady green light.just can't fiqure out where the main cables go on a four terminal motor. the connections are b-,b+,s,a.no m connection.the f/r contactor is a albrieght dc 182b,three connections on the top and one on the lower side.any advice.thanks.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

painter007 said:


> HI Major.I have tried to get this to work with no luck......


Hi paint,

I'm not sure I can be of any help. And I am not in a position to pull up your manual and give it a try for a week or two. On a road trip with a crappy computer. I'll see if I can take a look later. 

Regards,

major


----------



## painter007 (Aug 1, 2009)

thanks.the bike is not going anywhere anyway.could not find any other good info on the net.I have the car to work on .going to mount the motor this week.


----------

